# Taste of the Wild



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have been feeding my dogs the Canidae L&R since before the formula change and have been relatively happy about it. It's only a 4 star food however and I had been keeping my eyes out for a higher quality food for a comparable price and finally, at a new pet store conveniently located near our grocery store I found Taste of the Wild for only $1 more a bag. 

We just bought our first bag today and fed a 50/50 mix of the Canidae and TOTW - the dogs absolutely loved it and actually tried to get into the bag after they were done. Even my cats tried to get to it. Must be good stuff! 

TOTW is a 6 star which as good as it gets on the Dog Food Analysis site so I am hoping to see nothing but good things with the switch. 

I will keep posting on how they are doing on their new feed.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im sure you will be happy with this food, i have heard nothing but great things about it.Make sure you mix it for atleast 5 days, and im sure you will notice an improvement in energy also.Let us know how it works out for you, keep us updated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I originally switched from Canidae to Innova, because of the formula change Canidae did, not to mention that they had merged with Diamond, and I will not buy any Diamond products.

I have heard good things about Taste of the Wild, however, I also heard that they are made by Diamond, so if that is true, I would not recommend it due to the only reason that they are linked to Diamond. Call me picky if you want, hahahaha


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I haven't had any issue with the Canidae, my only reason for switching was for quality. I see where you are coming from though.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I started the process of switching the dogs onto this brand of food as well.. My question is:

Are dogs supposed to have berries an tomatoes? I've never heard of wild dogs eating these things


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I feed Taste of the Wild Prairie. Dogs LOVE it I don't have to feed as much, and their coats look GREAT, teeth, eyes, all very healthy. Its completely grain free which I LOVE, just a good all around food.


And to NEELA
Meh, they do have some benefits and I know they are in the food, but not in a large enough quantity that they would be harmful in any aspect.

"
The first four ingredients of this food are named meat products. The first two of these are meat inclusive of water content (about 80%). Once the water is removed as it must be to create a dry product, these ingredients will weigh around 20% of their wet weight. It is thus unlikely that they are truely the first two ingredients, but would be more accurately placed further down the ingredient list. Since they are followed by two meat meal ingredients, however, this does nothing to diminish our confidence in the overall meat content of the food. There are further meat products 10th and 11th on the ingredient list, and another meat meal ingredient 14th. While this is too far down the ingredient list to make up a substantial portion of the food, it adds to our confidence in species-suitability.


The fifth ingredient in the food is egg product. We would have preferred to see the use of whole eggs. Sweet potatoes, peas and potatoes are further significant ingredients ahead of the fat content. The product uses canola oil rather than fat, which although not a high quality oil is supported by fish meal providing additional omega 3 & 6 OFAs.


The product includes some fruit/vegetables amongst the minor ingredients, and has a good range of probiotics. Overall, it looks to contain a reasonable amount of meat and primarily good quality ingredients. We appreciate the absence of grains in the food, which are not a natural food source for canines. Whilst not on a level with most of the foods in the 6* category, overall this food appears to exceed the standard of many in the 5* category, at least in terms of meat and absence of grains. The quality of ingredients does appear to be somewhat mixed, however, and were greater product information available an adjustment to the rating given might be made. This food is thus cautiously rated 6* for the time being.


We do note the inclusion of a fish meal ingredient, but have been unable to locate any statement on the manufacturers website guaranteeing the use of ethoxyquin-free ingredients."


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dogs are more likely to eat berries and tomatos scavenging then they will catching their own fish, yet so many foods have alot of fish products. berries and tomatos have antioxidents and tomatos have lycopene (sp?) all good healthy stuff


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm, now that you bring it up, ive been researching hard. Ive also been feeding Canidae(chicken) and have been looking to go better. The more i read and break down ingredients the more im thinking of switching aswell. Im def gonna go price checking tonight.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

A 30lbs Bag of TOTW runs me about $45 but it also last almost a while between the three dogs that get the good stuff.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How much and how often do you feed Christy? My dogs get one full scoop (a little over a cup) twice a day.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds right! I feed a cup and a half a day.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the feed back guys! Very informative Bedlam!


----------

